# القوانين والاجراءات العامة للسلامة فى جامعة الملك فهد للبترول



## المهندس السياحي (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الرجاء قبل مشاهدة هذا التحميل ترديد هذا الذكر
( لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله )اتمنى ان ينال هذا الملف اعجابكم 






القوانين والإجراءات العامة للسلامة ​
(المكاتب ، الفصول الدراسية والمعابر) فى جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والتعدين


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 مايو 2010)

قواعد هامة
بارك الله بك وبهم


----------



## ha21 (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الشكر الجزيل جداً على هذه المعلومات الرائعة 
وارجو تزويدي باية تفاصيل اخرى و ذلك لانه مطلوب مني تاسيس قسم للسلامة في الجامعة التي اعمل فيها علما ان عدد العاملين في هذه الجامعة 4000 شخص


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (17 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة.


----------



## ahmedeng2007 (20 مايو 2010)

ملف رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## agharieb (22 مايو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## aljumhis (24 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات


----------



## خالد فاضل (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
ملف رائع


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## sunrise86 (13 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله فيك علي المجهود


----------

